# The Gaff Shot



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I missed a week on the how to blog. Had to go away for work and did not have time to post last week. This week's topic is the perfect gaff shot. I embedded some video's from some prior trips on the FN Pair-A-Dice and hope they help to show what I am talking about. Its always important to finish with a strong gaff shot to make sure you get the meat in the boat!. Check it out on the blog:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

:thumbsup: I'll have to watch it. You post some good lessons.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Link?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, it's www.bluewaterhowto.com


----------



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

Question about teasers on spreader bars. How far back do you want to troll with them? Do you want the actual spreader bar in the water, or just above?
Thanks


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say just out of the water, but honestly, I have never trolled a spreader bar.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That pole with the flag you found is a longliner bouy it was probably on the end of a line set for tuna,sword,mahi,etc...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Boo!


----------

